# Honda EB6500 convert to propane



## RAHFISH (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey folks,
I have a Honda EB 6500 that I am thinking about changing to propane fuel after our last 5 day outage and hauling gas for refueling. It is about 12 to 14 years old but very low hours.

Do any of you have experience with this particular generator and which fuel conversion "system" do you think is best? (US Carb's, Central Main, Nashfuel, etc) Any comments on the 'Motorsnorkel'

What can I expect for fuel consumption and what size portable tank do you prefer? Which is best, high or low pressure propane? What size hose to run from the generator to the tank that will be about 20' away?

Sorry for all the questions but I am new in this area. Also, from reading the previous postings, you all certainly seem to be as knowledgeable and helpful as the guys on the John Deere section of the Tractor Forum.

Thanks in advance for you help---RAHFISH


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't have any experience with that generator but I have done the conversion on 3 others, a Briggs 3000 watt, a Tecumseh 5000 watt and a Generac 5500XL.

None of these are using the snorkel. I went for the dedicated low pressure propane conversion and drilled the carbs. The procedure was easy. I used US Carbs.

I run low pressure propane. I have a quick disconnect (US Carbs sells them) on the house and can just plug into the existing system. It uses the same regulator that the rest of my propane appliances use. I can also hook it up to a 20# tank using a regulator - just like a grill connection. 

I have noticed no significant difference in fuel consumption between gasoline and propane. There's about 4.7 gallons in a 20# tank. Even though there is less BTU's in propane the engines run so much smoother - that probably explains why the consumption is similar.

I run a 1/2" hose on the 10hp Tecumseh. 

The only problem with a small tank is that if the temp is low the tank may not be able to keep up demand. Vaporization depends upon a number of factors. 

One other thing, when you "run out" of gas, it doesn't just die like on gasoline, instead the engine just starts slowing down, no surging.


----------

